# Help with finding products



## Mrs. Davis (Jun 3, 2005)

I have several items I need to purchase for soap, salve, and ointment making. I don't have much computer time (plus I have an old -read slow-) computer. Here's what I need good prices on in bulk:

Beeswax 
bottles for ointments
spray bottles
essential oils


Thanks so much,
Tonya in OH


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

For packaging for the best price without having to buy huge lots:
www.bayousome.com
for beeswax and essential oils AND packaging:
www.the-sage.com

Another EO and beeswax supplier:
www.brambleberry.com

My favorite place to get the best quality EO's for the cheapest price:
www.soapmakingessentialoils.com
Lillian pretty much only does presells, but her prices and quality can't be beat! Tell her Bethany sent you...she has a presell on right now!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I like Camden Grey. They handle everything for soapmaking, salves, lotions, ointments, you name it. Sometimes they run a special on shipping. That's when to order.

I just checked my e-mail and found this notice from Camden Grey:

Some "economic relief" for you........Save 13% on your qualifying order. 
It is our pleasure to offer a 13% DISCOUNT on all qualifying purchases of $30.00 and above placed on our site on Friday, Saturday and Sunday, June 20, 21 and 22. Please pay particular attention to the terms of this promotion and to the exclusions to avoid misunderstandings. 

HOW TO APPLY THE COUPON CODE: Once you click Checkout and go thru the screens, you will find the blank space for the coupon code on the screen where you select your S&H method. 

COUPON CODE: 621 (Enter the numbers, click Redeem and then look at your total to verify the discount was applied.) 

EFFECTIVE DATES/TIMES: This coupon is effective at 12:01 a.m. EDT on Friday, 6/20/08, and expires at midnight EDT on Sunday, 6/22/08. If you're not in our time zone, please place your order based on our Eastern U.S. time zone. Should you receive an error message when you enter the coupon code, please email us at [email protected] and we will reply during normal business hours, please provide details of the error message. We look forward to serving you. 

PLEASE NOTE: We reserve the right to limit quantities sold to each customer and to make corrections to any erroneous charges our cart may apply to an order. Limit 1 coupon per customer or business. We will not apply the discount to orders placed before or after the times/dates of the promotion or to orders where the customer did not click REDEEM which is a requirement of this promotion. Failure to click Redeem means you will not receive the offer. Please do not ask us to manually apply the offer, we will not do so. If you decide to cancel the order because you forgot to click Redeem, we will charge a $10 cancellation fee on all orders not yet packed, other charges may apply to orders which are already packed, please review our Terms & Conditions before you order. 

EXCLUSIONS: All items with BULK in the item code and Monthly Specials (already discounted), all soap molds, lye, potash, Florida sales tax, S&H. 

HAPPY SHOPPING!! www.camdengrey.com


----------



## Mrs. Davis (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks, everyone! These websites look like just the thing I need. Thanks for saving me some time~smile.

Warmly,
Tonya in OH


----------

